# TPMS disable with vagcom DIY - Touareg



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

I just performed this on my 2005 Touareg R5 to get rid of the annoying TPMS error that keeps buzzing when you start the car - even if it is switched off via the MFI.

*NB : Do this at your own risk!*

1. Pull the number 24 5Amp fuse located on the left side of the vehicle for right hand drives and throw it in the ashtray as a spare fuse.. 



















Switch the car on but don't start it.
Connect your vagcom cable and open VCDS

I used an ebay cable and VCDS version 4 . something 

Use the options in VCDS to make sure you connect - see Ross-Tech for more details.

Go to "Select Control Module"










Go to "19 - CAN Gateway"









Make a note of the soft coding to be on the safe side - in my case it is 0000006.

Click on "Recode - 07"









Make sure the coding is the same as the one you noted in the above step. DO NOT change it. It stays the same. It makes the car relearn what modules are in the car and with the fuse unplugged it doesn't see the TPMS control module so disables it.

Click on "Do it!". (*NB : Own risk remember*)









That's it. Cycle the key Off and On. There should be no warning or icon for the TPMS in the MFI display.

If you want to get it fixed in future you can reactivate it by following these steps again but plugging in the fuse instead of unplugging it.

;D


----------



## jalisco (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you so much! 👍🏻


----------

